# micro power product tires impossible to find ?



## Flyingfox (Aug 10, 2015)

hello everyone,
it seems impossible to find new tire for a micro power product ohlsson and rice sccoter...if anybody has the answer where to get a new tire set, it will make my day...
the rear tire has a special design for magneto grip.
best regards


----------

